# Zinsser clear BIN for basement floor pet odor control?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There are more knowledgeable ones here about using on concrete- I'm not sure about that. 
But isn't clear BIn the same as regular shellac? 
BIN is pigmented shellac...


----------



## kbreeze (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know...it's called "de-waxed shellac" and it says "This product sticks to all surfaces..." and that its for "use in kitchens, living rooms, *basements*, closets & more" 

...but I don't know if "basements" or "all surfaces" automatically means it will work to seal a concrete basement floor...and/or if it can stand up to the inevitable moisture it will face in a basement floor.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It is the moisture part I wonder about- and it sounds like this product by a different label-
http://shellac.net/SandSealZin.html


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I would use an enzyme cleaner (available at pet stores) before I would try sealing the concrete.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

kbreeze, it depends on whether or not a penetrating vapor impermeable concrete sealer was applied before the original flooring was installed. If it was, then BIN will probably work fine. If not, moisture will cause the shellac to fail in short order.
I agree with trying an enzyme treatment first, then, if necessary, use a product spec'd for sealing concrete.


----------



## kbreeze (Nov 11, 2011)

I was going to try enzyme cleaners like natures miracle until I read this:



> This is from a certified master cleaning/restoration technician:
> 
> "Urine turns *alkaline* from an acid in a matter of a few days after being deposited. Therefore, you use an *acid* to clean... so do not use other akaline solutions such as bleach or detergents.
> 
> ...


This is not the only time I've seen this kind of advise either. Many examples online of people saying the only way to get rid of the smell on concrete is to seal it. Apparently it's the advice and method of most "pro's"...however I am having a hard time trying to find which sealer to use...there are so many different kinds and the "neutral p-seal" referred above, i can't find anything on.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Still depends on whether it's already been sealed. If it has, there's a good chance of enzymes working. But, if you don't know, you'd probably be better off to apply Seal-Krete or something similar.


----------



## kbreeze (Nov 11, 2011)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Still depends on whether it's already been sealed. If it has, there's a good chance of enzymes working. But, if you don't know, you'd probably be better off to apply Seal-Krete or something similar.


Honestly I am not 100% sure as I am not the original homeowner, but I am pretty sure it's never been sealed. There is no evidence of it, thats for sure. The house is only 9-10 years old though if that plays into anything. 

Seal-krete? i'll check it out...

I think what I really need is something that is gas- impermeable? Since odors are basically a gas as far as I know at least...


----------



## jayhawks (Nov 12, 2011)

Just used the original kilz


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would go ahead and use it. If there already was a floor in place that you removed, then it most likely was already sealed.


----------



## kbreeze (Nov 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I would go ahead and use it. If there already was a floor in place that you removed, then it most likely was already sealed.


The previous owners (original owners of the house) put in the apartment, and to be perfectly honest I can't assume anything he did was thorough. Overall he did a nice job but there were definitely corners cut here and there. Looking at the floor it doesn't appear that it was sealed at all. Although I know with some sealers like radonseal you can't tell. But still I'd say the chances are low that he sealed the floor before putting the floor down.

Therefore I'd probably be safer putting down a sealer specifically made for concrete....the question however remains which one??

PS- I looked at the seal-krete stuff and I didn't see anything that was specific to the use of a basement floor. Also I don't think I saw anything about it being vapor impermeable...


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

like the article you posted, vinegar will get rid of the odor. That is what they used in an apt i worked on that had hardwood floors. After the smell was gone they had me seal the wood floors just to be on the safe side. What kind of floor is going over the concrete? I've read that if the concrete is sealed that thinset for laying tile will not stick to it very well.


----------



## kbreeze (Nov 11, 2011)

DannyT said:


> like the article you posted, vinegar will get rid of the odor. That is what they used in an apt i worked on that had hardwood floors. After the smell was gone they had me seal the wood floors just to be on the safe side. What kind of floor is going over the concrete? I've read that if the concrete is sealed that thinset for laying tile will not stick to it very well.


Yeah thats true about sealing it, but we are installing a pergo floor so it shouldn't be an issue. Regarding the vinegar thats what I am going to try next...


----------

